# Best way to accept payment online?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I've sold an item via another online forum and am just wondering what the best way to take payment would be? Its £300.

Is Paypal safe enough? I use it to pay and be paid through eBay but have never used it outside of that. Is there anyway the buyer can reverse the payment on it? 

Or can a bank transfer be done safely? I'm thinking of other ways to save on Paypal fees.

Would appreciate aby advice.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd personally choose PayPal tbh


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't accept Paypal for fear of fraudulent chargebacks, personally it would be a bank transfer.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

bank transfer.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Bank transfer - too many people seem to be getting charge backs via PayPal nowadays.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Charge backs?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Speak to your local Nigerain as they are very helpful and will help you with your money


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Only if he's Nigerian prince


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Only if he's Nigerian prince


True lol:lol:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

kenny wilson said:


> Charge backs?


PayPal buyer protection places the onus on the seller. Many people have sold their stuff and then had a different broken item sent back to them with paypal refunding the buyer automatically. Many sellers left out of pocket!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers man:thumb:
Thanks for the reply/education!


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

PayM, most banks do it now...


----------

